# Cloudy water with JBL AquaBasis Plus



## gedtranter (Nov 4, 2006)

I've just started up a 4gal tank with JBL AquaBasis Plus as my substrate, 2cm depth as per the instructions. I've covered it with a 3cm layer of thoroughly washed black gravel but my water is a cloudy white colour - no matter how many water changes I do. I haven't planted anything yet, it isn't exactly a snowstorm in there but something has to be done about it. I am using a cycled hang on filter - thought it may have been tiny gas bubbles so took the filter out for a while, no change. Anybody have any experience with this substrate or suggestions? Haven't seen it mentioned on this forum much.


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

Hi. I use JBL AquaBasis Plus in my 62.5G aquarium for over 1 year with almost no problesms from JBL Aquabasis. It is covered with 2 inches of sand. Now i do not know what size of gravel you use but if the cloudiness is fro JBL it will settle down in 1-2 days. It may also be form a bacterial bloom or something like that.

By the way, you are right: it is not a very known type of substrate but it is a good one: echinodorus martii and amazonicus grows very good
Got to go, By!


----------



## gedtranter (Nov 4, 2006)

I think my gravel top layer was too thin, I've added more and it seems to have calmed things down a bit. I bought the stuff online for a planted nano tank and didn't realise it had to be capped with gravel, this isn't what I wanted so I'm going to can the AquaBasis and now have ADA Aquasoil on order to use instead. Thanks for your response.


----------



## tanganyikatapwaterman (Dec 4, 2010)

JBL Aqubasis :
''The clay particles act as a nutrient store, binding excess nutrients and releasing as required.
Does not require mixing with gravel.''

So,whay did I must use some uplayer !


----------

